# bugs on squirrels



## tbrown913 (Dec 8, 2012)

what are those tiny bugs on squirrels? ive never seen them on another animal in the woods. do they die off after a hard freeze like ticks on a deer?


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## woodyjim (Dec 13, 2012)

they are skin parasites called wolves,and they contain bot fly larva.the meat is still okay to eat though.


----------



## woodyjim (Dec 13, 2012)

or maybe just fleas


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Dec 13, 2012)

Worbles is the name of the bumps squirells get in summer it looks like a tumor a small bot fly larva is under the skin growing. It will hatch and leave a hole usually later in season you don't see them jst mayne squirells with a bald patch.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 13, 2012)

The tiny bugs on squirrels are fleas, and most other critters have them too (try carrying a couple dead coons in a duckback game bag lol.) Wolves/warbles/botfly larva are a different thing, they are a grub-looking larva buried under the skin. The wolves go away in winter. Fleas don't.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> The tiny bugs on squirrels are fleas, and most other critters have them too (try carrying a couple dead coons in a duckback game bag lol.) Wolves/warbles/botfly larva are a different thing, they are a grub-looking larva buried under the skin. The wolves go away in winter. Fleas don't.





Yea, I learned that one the hard way too.


----------



## Tater Bug (Dec 13, 2012)

Hang the squirrels in a tree where you can find them later. The fleas will hop off when the body of the squirrel cools down. Old timers secret! Do rabbits the same way.


----------



## FIG NEWTON (Dec 13, 2012)

2x on hang'n  em' up in bush, allways a good idea!


----------



## tbrown913 (Dec 13, 2012)

thanks! they aren't fleas, unless squirrel fleas are different from dog fleas. I'm guessing they are wolves, and will wait for the weather to kill them off!


_Posted  from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## lmsnow1 (Dec 13, 2012)

They are definetely wolves. They can get on other species but they are known for being on squirrels. My dog had one a few years back. They really aren't harmful to the animal other than infection in the opening when they break out. I doubt it would hurt the meat. 

From what I know of them they will die in the winter.


----------

